
Google Actions Revoked Globally - creeble
https://www.reddit.com/r/GoogleAssistantDev/comments/diyya2/google_actions_are_down/
======
creeble
Response from aog-support@google.com about our Action that was approved more
than two weeks ago:

Hi developer,

Thank you for your interest in Actions on Google.

I have investigated your Action and can see it is not currently working.

We are in the process of conducting a comprehensive review of Actions to
ensure that they meet our developer policies . During this review, some
Actions have been paused temporarily.

Once your Action is reviewed and verified, it will become available again on
the Assistant. Note this process might take up to a few weeks.

We sincerely apologize for this inconvenience.

Thank you, Yoko Actions on Google Support Team

No public notification except on Reddit.

